# New Orleans Bound



## B. Kidd

My better half and I are going the 1st week in November. Any must sees and do's? Also, whats the weather like there normally that time of year?


----------



## R.C. Christian

What a shit hole, no offense. The usual shit, Cafe Du Monde, Jackson square, Bourbon street, the Super dome, Canal street, voodoo tourist traps and so on. 

The good news is it will still be relatively warm in November. 

I saw my very first dead body there.


----------



## B. Kidd

R.C. Christian said:


> What a shit hole, no offense. The usual shit, Cafe Du Monde, Jackson square, Bourbon street, the Super dome, Canal street, voodoo tourist traps and so on.
> 
> The good news is it will still be relatively warm in November.
> 
> I saw my very first dead body there.



Thanks R.C.!
Can't wait to go. Maybe I'll stay there two weeks........


----------



## Moonglow

Have a good time, have a hurricane for me at Harrah's


----------



## R.C. Christian

The good ole Hurricane. Last time I checked you go through a drive through and get one of those.


----------



## Moonglow

Last time I was there was 1977.


----------



## strollingbones

pay them no mind..and have fun....there are no real sex shows so forget that....have a muffelllta at community cafe just off the french market.....

go to marie leveau grave....i always have fun there but it is a dangerous place....people warn you that you can be in a crowd one minute and then totally alone....the next....i didnt believe them till it happened to me...

tons of scammers...tons


----------



## strollingbones

Central Grocery Company, New Orleans - Restaurant Reviews - TripAdvisor


----------



## strollingbones

are you gonna be there when the bayou bowl is going on?  that is something to see....


----------



## Defiant1

I hope you like the smell of stale vomit and urine.


----------



## B. Kidd

strollingbones said:


> are you gonna be there when the bayou bowl is going on?  that is something to see....



Nov. 1st thru the 8th.....and thanks for the tips.


----------



## B. Kidd

Defiant1 said:


> I hope you like the smell of stale vomit and urine.



Only in the morning.........


----------



## bayoubill

B. Kidd said:


> My better half and I are going the 1st week in November. Any must sees and do's? Also, whats the weather like there normally that time of year?



If you're coming down I-10 heading east, turn off at Lafayette, the center of Cajun Country... ('bout 120 miles before you get to N'Awlins), 

and explore what's available in the area... (I recommend an on-line search beforehand...) 

you won't be sorry... 

N'Awlins is the kind of place that, if you've never been there, it kinda sucks...

and even if you know it well, it still kinda sucks...


----------



## syrenn

i guess it depends on what you like and what to do and see..

first tip.... anything off the tourist paths are pretty damn rough.... do not let your better half carry a purse... or if she does, nothing of import in it. NO.... is not a safe place. 

marie leveau grave is pretty cool... a run down grave yard...in a VERY bad place. If you can, go in a group you will be safer...and even then you are not safe. They wait for the tourist to rob. If you go, bring a sharpie marker and a some spare change.....  You will know it by the the XXX on it and the small offerings..... 

walk the quarter... lots of bars and restaurants..... listen for the music, its not hard to find. I was very disappointed by the quarter....we are morning people and have never been in a place where they street sweep every day....with Lysol. It truly is a disgusting place.   There is a voodoo place, nice old creepy building.. lots of tourist junk. Voodoo made in china.... i don't think so. I don't remember just were, but i can see it in my head... if she is into it, there is a small custom perfumery. If you must have some voodoo stuff.... there are two places... and damn it i cant remember just were... its made there in the quarter. Not creepy looking just store fronts.... I got some smudge things for a friend trying to rid her house of all traces of her recent ex and a couple of dolls (no not the kind with pins)... but for decoration at Halloween....they were made there in the swamps by some woman....or so they said.  

of course there is cafe du monde for Chicory coffee and Beignets..... go to say you went. I was not impressed with the beignets and did not like the coffee. 

sadly, you will miss the po boy festival.... but seek them out..... a po boy is a MUST. So is a good mufflutta sandwich. 

Its not high season for live crayfish... but i am sure you can find crawfish something there.
if you are looking for a shack.... try this place 
Casanova's Seafood - Saint Bernard, LA 

if you are adventurers... try some alligator.  

if you are really adventurous.... try some nutria if you can find it! 

get your fortunes read.... a very NO thing.

if you must have some beads..... buy them. 

google everything you are interested in.


----------



## strollingbones

syrenn said:


> i guess it depends on what you like and what to do and see..
> 
> first tip.... anything off the tourist paths are pretty damn rough.... do not let your better half carry a purse... or if she does, nothing of import in it. NO.... is not a safe placeI am a person of tint....lol....i agree however with syr ...dont carry a purse or wear any jewels of value....gold chains are just yanked off ya
> 
> marie leveau grave is pretty cool... a run down grave yard...in a VERY bad place. If you can, go in a group you will be safer...and even then you are not safe. They wait for the tourist to rob. If you go, bring a sharpie marker and a some spare change.....  You will know it by the the XXX on it and the small offerings.....
> 
> kk she is just being a wee bit paranoid....the graveyard is right off the quarter...dont sign up for a tour that is a waste of money...but here is what you do....the graveyard is next to a high rise slum building...where the thugs may sit and watch the graveyard..they can be down there...rob ya and be back in front of the wide screen in 5 minutes max...go to the graveyard and wait for a tour to arrive...dont try to get in with them but just kinda hang around them....safety in numbers and all that....
> walk the quarter... lots of bars and restaurants..... listen for the music, its not hard to find. I was very disappointed by the quarter....we are morning people and have never been in a place where they street sweep every day....with Lysol. It truly is a disgusting place.   There is a voodoo place, nice old creepy building.. lots of tourist junk. Voodoo made in china.... i don't think so. I don't remember just were, but i can see it in my head... if she is into it, there is a small custom perfumery. If you must have some voodoo stuff.... there are two places... and damn it i cant remember just were... its made there in the quarter. Not creepy looking just store fronts.... I got some smudge things for a friend trying to rid her house of all traces of her recent ex and a couple of dolls (no not the kind with pins)... but for decoration at Halloween....they were made there in the swamps by some woman....or so they said.
> 
> 
> 
> of course there is cafe du monde for Chicory coffee and Beignets..... go to say you went. I was not impressed with the beignets and did not like the coffee. no shit...the beignets are sugared to death
> 
> sadly, you will miss the po boy festival.... but seek them out..... a po boy is a MUST. So is a good mufflutta sandwich.
> 
> again community grocery just off the quarter for the muffeletta
> 
> Its not high season for live crayfish... but i am sure you can find crawfish something there.
> if you are looking for a shack.... try this place
> Casanova's Seafood - Saint Bernard, LA
> 
> if you are adventurers... try some alligator.
> 
> if you are really adventurous.... try some nutria if you can find it!
> 
> get your fortunes read.... a very NO thing.
> 
> if you must have some beads..... buy them.
> 
> google everything you are interested in.




just dont be stupid....you are a sheep amid wolves..remember that...and if worse comes to worse give up the purse and money....good luck....have fun but be safe

o and for the good wife.....i never go out in no without an escort...simple as that...i am always hanging off some man's right arm in no


----------



## Skull Pilot

B. Kidd said:


> My better half and I are going the 1st week in November. Any must sees and do's? Also, whats the weather like there normally that time of year?



Where are you staying?

There are some great restaurants to try out

The barbequed oysters at the Red Fish Grill are great as is their double chocolate bread pudding.

The Pelican Club is good

Michael's on the Park is another great place to eat

There's always music too.

My wife and I are heading down for the

Crescent City Blues and BBQ Festival in Oct.


----------



## strollingbones

o my i would have never taken skull for the go to no type and have fun.....the things you learn

the river walk is fun with lots of shopping...canal street is like a carnvial....with barkers etc...and its nasty.....

we are in no and for reasons let unsaid...i couldnt smoke in our condo....so i go out early in the am and lean up against the wall and proceed to fire up a blunt....i notice this dude in a white car reading a newspaper...i nod...he smiles and nods back...we iz cool....then i notice he shifts in his seat and smiles at me again.....now i can see the nopd patch on his shoulder..i put out my blunt as i slowly backed away...he laughed


----------



## Skull Pilot

strollingbones said:


> o my i would have never taken skull for the go to no type and have fun.....the things you learn



Thanks     I think?

BTW it's a semi regular trip for us.


----------



## strollingbones

i cant convince anyone to go with me.....seems once is enough for most people....it is a 12 hour drive for us....and the last part is just a killer....long road...lots of people falling asleep...lots of wrecks


----------



## strollingbones

royale street has nice shops.....

skull my friends are rather taken back by my going to graveyards and venturing into places they do not want to go....

the gay bars have the cheaper drinks and the a/c is on full blast.....


----------



## strollingbones

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o my i would have never taken skull for the go to no type and have fun.....the things you learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks     I think?
> 
> BTW it's a semi regular trip for us.
Click to expand...


you do not like the unwashed masses...that is one reason i was surprised....and i  know you are a great cook...so you liking the food....no surprise....you taking the good wife and exposing her to all that trash...surprise..but then toss in the fact that you think you can rip anyone bothering you apart with your bare hands....no surprise....i just dont see you relaxing in no.....nope dont see it....but then again everyone blends in in no....and the things you see....


----------



## Sunni Man

The place is a pit........

That being said, NOLA is about the food and music.

Try the blackened redfish, and my personal favorite 'crawfish etouffee'.  ..


----------



## Skull Pilot

strollingbones said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o my i would have never taken skull for the go to no type and have fun.....the things you learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks     I think?
> 
> BTW it's a semi regular trip for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you do not like the unwashed masses...that is one reason i was surprised....and i  know you are a great cook...so you liking the food....no surprise....you taking the good wife and exposing her to all that trash...surprise..but then toss in the fact that you think you can rip anyone bothering you apart with your bare hands....no surprise....i just dont see you relaxing in no.....nope dont see it....but then again everyone blends in in no....and the things you see....
Click to expand...


Well I stay away from the wall to wall people scenes as much as possible.

The Blues festival is really cool though.  it's not super crowded and the Abita trucks are everywhere so it's easy to mellow out enough to put up with the crowds.

I forgot to mention the great hangover breakfasts.

There's a place on Canal St called The Other Place.  great biscuits and sausage gravy.  Wash that Down with  John Daley and the hangover is gone.


----------



## Political Junky

strollingbones said:


> o my i would have never taken skull for the go to no type and have fun.....the things you learn
> 
> the river walk is fun with lots of shopping...canal street is like a carnvial....with barkers etc...and its nasty.....
> 
> we are in no and for reasons let unsaid...i couldnt smoke in our condo....so i go out early in the am and lean up against the wall and proceed to fire up a blunt....i notice this dude in a white car reading a newspaper...i nod...he smiles and nods back...we iz cool....then i notice he shifts in his seat and smiles at me again.....now i can see the nopd patch on his shoulder..i put out my blunt as i slowly backed away...he laughed


Sad about Canal Street. It used to be a thriving street with quality stores. That had changed last time I was there about 12-13 years ago, as had most of New Orleans.
Is Pat O'Brien's, home of the Hurricane, still going?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Political Junky said:


> Sad about Canal Street. It used to be a thriving street with quality stores. That had changed last time I was there about 12-13 years ago, as had most of New Orleans.
> Is Pat O'Brien's, home of the Hurricane, still going?



It was in 2010 when I was there.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

B. Kidd said:


> My better half and I are going the 1st week in November. Any must sees and do's? Also, whats the weather like there normally that time of year?



Don't listen to these people; it's not as bad as they're claiming.  Yes, there are parts of New Orleans that are absolute shit holes and haven't been rebuilt since the hurricane, but if you stick to the French Quarter, Canal Street, and the Garden District there is plenty to see and do.  This may sound odd, but visit one of the cemeteries.  Because the water table is so high in NOLA they have to bury everyone above ground so there are some pretty elaborate graves and mausoleums.  They are really cool to see and there are places that give tours of them.

My ex and I also drove down to Venice, about 70 miles south of the city, pretty much until you can't drive anymore, and took a boat tour of the bayous where we got to feed alligators.  That was fun. They came right up to the boat.

The best part, of course, is the food and there are no shortage of restaurants.  Getting a king crab boil is a must!


----------



## syrenn

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> My better half and I are going the 1st week in November. Any must sees and do's? Also, whats the weather like there normally that time of year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to these people; it's not as bad as they're claiming.  Yes, there are parts of New Orleans that are absolute shit holes and haven't been rebuilt since the hurricane, but if you stick to the French Quarter, Canal Street, and the Garden District there is plenty to see and do.  This may sound odd, but visit one of the cemeteries.  Because the water table is so high in NOLA they have to bury everyone above ground so there are some pretty elaborate graves and mausoleums.  They are really cool to see and there are places that give tours of them.
> 
> My ex and I also drove down to Venice, about 70 miles south of the city, pretty much until you can't drive anymore, and took a boat tour of the bayous where we got to feed alligators.  That was fun. They came right up to the boat.
> 
> The best part, of course, is the food and there are no shortage of restaurants.  Getting a king crab boil is a must!
Click to expand...



lol... we said the same thing you did.... dont stray from the tourist areas.... see a cemetery and eat some great food. We just aren't sugar coating the real of NO. 

 
a king crab boil???  are you crazy?? 

if you are looking for a boil you need a low country boil..... crawfish,  gulf white shirmp and catfish.... that is NO.


----------



## B. Kidd

We are staying in the Garden District. I have a Wyndham timeshare and we got cheap airline tickets $250.00 each roundtrip from Las Vegas. The pain about flying is that I have to leave all of my self-defense implements of destruction at home, as it sounds like I'll need a few.

I usually stay away from cemetaries (who is this Marie chick buried there?) as I've been told through the years by a couple of psychic friends that I have a large, bright positive aura (believe it or not!) that attracts negative spirits. Fortunately, one of those friends taught me a technique to create a kind of force shield to rebuff them.

Thanks kindly to all who responded to my post!!!


----------



## DGS49

I ain't no expert, I was only there for a short week last year, but my wife and I enjoyed ourselves thoroughly.  We walked all over the place, consumed a bit of alcohol, tried a lot of local food, sampled a lot of local music, and were never hassled by anyone.  The architecture is interesting, as is the general local culture.  It is a visual amusement park, to be sure.

We enjoyed taking a ride down the Charles St trolley line, and did a lot of walking around the nearby residential areas, which are quite picturesque.  I believe we had a walking-tour guide, and followed their suggestions.  Several movie people have homes in the Garden District.

An afternoon bus tour was well worth the money, as it showed us some of the destruction from Katrina, one of the cemeteries (which are cool), and gave us a good overall layout.

I rented a Harley and toured some of the outer areas.  We were going to take a boat ride in the swamps. but got there a few minutes too late.

There is a WWII museum just a few blocks out from the main drag, and it is well worth the couple hours to walk through.

Casino anyone?


----------



## Pogo

R.C. Christian said:


> What a shit hole, no offense. The usual shit, Cafe Du Monde, Jackson square, Bourbon street, the Super dome, Canal street, voodoo tourist traps and so on.
> 
> The good news is it will still be relatively warm in November.
> 
> I saw my very first dead body there.



With the exception of Jackson Square, that there's a decent list of places to ignore.  Somebody gave RC a string of bad tips and he wants to infect you too.

But do venture into the Square of a Saturday morn and find one *Doreen Ketchens* playing clarinet with a pickup band.  Linger long enough and you'll understand why I think she's the most awesome clarinetist I've ever heard in my life.  Playing on the street for tips.  That, and several other artists, jugglers, musicians etc.  During the week walk Royal Street for some good street music too.

Speaking of tips, Tip's (Tipitina's) usually has a decent bill of musical fare, but definitely hit the clubs on *Frenchmen Street* (Blue Nile, DBA etc) at night.  _Most _definitely.  That's where the action is, trust me.

Take a daytime ride on the *St. Charles streetcar*, the longest running such vehicle in the United States -- just to take the long ride and see the place. 

Houses and gardens in the Garden District.  Another promenade on Magazine Street for funky shops and eats.  Near the terminus of the streetcar is Lebanon's Café, superb ME food.  Like Indian?  Taj Mahal in Old Metairie.  Thai: Singha downtown (but check weird hours).  They tell me Acme Oyster House is the place to go for that kind of fried stuff.  Not my thing but passing it on.

I don't know anyone who goes to Bourbon Street unless they absolutely have to, for money.  Complete waste of time there.  Walk Decatur Street instead.  NOMA (NO Museum of Art) is nice, up in mid-city near nice park areas on Esplanade Ave (pronounced "es-pleh-nayde").

Weather: New Orleans has two seasons: Hot and Not As Hot.  Right about now the latter is beginning, the period when four solid months of 95 degree heat and 112% humidity on a daily basis, having driven the residents to the verge of emigration, finally relents.  It can be quite pleasant.  Good time of year to go.

Just one warning: don't say "New or-LEENS".  Say "N'AW-lins".

Oh and if you're up to a cultural/historical challenge go pay your respects to *Marie Laveau* in St. Louis cemetery No. 1.  This link will tell you why you need to do that.


----------



## Pogo

Defiant1 said:


> I hope you like the smell of stale vomit and urine.



That pretty much describes Bourbon Street at sunrise.    The whole scrubbing of the sidewalk thing really isn't a result of that -- it's a New Orleans thing, meticulous cleaning of the sidewalk.  It's everywhere, regardless of bar proximity.  I have no idea why.

Odds and ends from other posts: Canal Street isn't a "carnival"-- it's commercial.  Hotels and stores and lots o' traffic.  Not that there's any particular reason to go there unless you're getting to point B or want to see the widest street in America (so they tell me), it's just not a "carnival".  That would be the FQ.

And save time for a breakfast at Slim Goodies on Magazine Street.  Seriously.  

Quick pronunciation guide:

Burgundy Street: "bur-GUN-dy" (but the drink is still BUR-gun-dy. Go figure)
Milan Street: "MY-lin". No I'm not kidding.
Ptolemy Street: "Pee-tole-e-mee"
Socrates: "SO-craytz"
Clio Street: "C. L. Ten" 
Calliope Street: "CAL-ee-yope" 

Use these and I guarantee, you're in. 

Oh that's another thing- you'll be serenaded by the sounds of the calliope wafting from the river.  It's nice.  Take a ferry ride to the other side- it's free (for pedestrians).  And a nice view especially in the evening.


----------



## Vandalshandle

New Orleans, my home for 10 years. 

Do NOT walk North out of the Quarter and cross Rampart Street. Many have tried. Many have died.

The blues clubs on Bourbon Street are very good. The House of Blues is especially good for Sunday Brunch, but you need a reservation. DO go to the high rated restaurants. They are incredibly expensive, but worth it. Take the trolley down and back up Charleston in daylight. Personally, I like the plantation tours on River Road. Remember this. New Orleans is all about the food and the music.


----------



## Pogo

Vandalshandle said:


> New Orleans, my home for 10 years.
> 
> Do NOT walk North out of the Quarter and cross Rampart Street. Many have tried. Many have died.
> 
> The blues clubs on Bourbon Street are very good. The House of Blues is especially good for Sunday Brunch, but you need a reservation. DO go to the high rated restaurants. They are incredibly expensive, but worth it. Take the trolley down and back up Charleston in daylight. Personally, I like the plantation tours on River Road. Remember this. New Orleans is all about the food and the music.
> 
> Dr. John - Goin' Back To New Orleans (Video) - YouTube



Oh come on.  You _have to_ go north of Rampart to get to Marie Laveau.  Armstrong Park and Tremé are up there too, I think there's a TV show in that setting.  I worked in that area for years with never an incident, other than that building collapsing.

Don't be put off by the doom and gloomsayers -- I will say this, you're probably going to see a disparity between rich and poor like you've never seen before.  That doesn't necessarily make it dangerous.  Use common sense.  I lived there 12 years and never had an incident, and that's going everywhere.

That is a nice video though.  Runs through a good lineup of all-stars.  I think it was a fresh release when I moved there back in '93-'94.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Pogo said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans, my home for 10 years.
> 
> Do NOT walk North out of the Quarter and cross Rampart Street. Many have tried. Many have died.
> 
> The blues clubs on Bourbon Street are very good. The House of Blues is especially good for Sunday Brunch, but you need a reservation. DO go to the high rated restaurants. They are incredibly expensive, but worth it. Take the trolley down and back up Charleston in daylight. Personally, I like the plantation tours on River Road. Remember this. New Orleans is all about the food and the music.
> 
> Dr. John - Goin' Back To New Orleans (Video) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  You _have to_ go north of Rampart to get to Marie Laveau.  Armstrong Park and Tremé are up there too, I think there's a TV show in that setting.  I worked in that area for years with never an incident, other than that building collapsing.
> 
> Don't be put off by the doom and gloomsayers -- I will say this, you're probably going to see a disparity between rich and poor like you've never seen before.  That doesn't necessarily make it dangerous.  Use common sense.  I lived there 12 years and never had an incident, and that's going everywhere.
> 
> That is a nice video though.  Runs through a good lineup of all-stars.  I think it was a fresh release when I moved there back in '93-'94.
Click to expand...


You have been gone a while, so you probably don't know. Armstrong Park has been padlocked since Katrina. It turned into a gangland and drug paradise, and it has been permenantly closed for years.


----------



## Pogo

Vandalshandle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans, my home for 10 years.
> 
> Do NOT walk North out of the Quarter and cross Rampart Street. Many have tried. Many have died.
> 
> The blues clubs on Bourbon Street are very good. The House of Blues is especially good for Sunday Brunch, but you need a reservation. DO go to the high rated restaurants. They are incredibly expensive, but worth it. Take the trolley down and back up Charleston in daylight. Personally, I like the plantation tours on River Road. Remember this. New Orleans is all about the food and the music.
> 
> Dr. John - Goin' Back To New Orleans (Video) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  You _have to_ go north of Rampart to get to Marie Laveau.  Armstrong Park and Tremé are up there too, I think there's a TV show in that setting.  I worked in that area for years with never an incident, other than that building collapsing.
> 
> Don't be put off by the doom and gloomsayers -- I will say this, you're probably going to see a disparity between rich and poor like you've never seen before.  That doesn't necessarily make it dangerous.  Use common sense.  I lived there 12 years and never had an incident, and that's going everywhere.
> 
> That is a nice video though.  Runs through a good lineup of all-stars.  I think it was a fresh release when I moved there back in '93-'94.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been gone a while, so you probably don't know. Armstrong Park has been padlocked since Katrina. It turned into a gangland and drug paradise, and it has been permenantly closed for years.
Click to expand...


In the daytime too?  I know about the night lockdown (though there were always ways around it).  What about that Mahalia Jackson theater?


----------



## DGS49

Don't forget to rent and watch a couple seasons of TREME (HBO).


----------



## Harry Dresden

strollingbones said:


> pay them no mind..and have fun....there are no real sex shows so forget that....have a muffelllta at community cafe just off the french market.....
> 
> go to marie leveau grave....i always have fun there but it is a dangerous place....people warn you that you can be in a crowd one minute and then totally alone....the next....i didnt believe them till it happened to me...
> 
> tons of scammers...tons



Marie Laveau is one of the witches this season on American Horror story : Coven....


----------



## B. Kidd

Thanks everyone for all the tips. Leave in a week.


----------



## B. Kidd

Well, been here since we got in Fri. nite, midnite. Sat., went to Bourbon St., mid to late afternoon, and before sundown, IT WAS/IS a white-trash (BTW, I'm white) southern drunken hell (a 3 day music festival, geared towards young-uns was in progress). But, in defense of young-uns, the only vomit spewin' guy I saw was being tended to by his wife in the mens' room of an upscale restauraunt on Bourbon St. that I had the mis-fortune to walk into (da' drunk was around my age, 50's to 60's).  Sunday, took a swamp/plantation tour from a local outfitter (not, Grayline!) that was informative and a worth every penny. Today, we went to the WWII Nat'l Musuem and it was very, very good. Just got back from dinner at Commander's Palace, and hands down, it beat 90% of the upscale restauraunts in Vegas (where we live) for service and food!!! Obviously, R.C. Christian didn't see his first dead bodies anywheres near there!
Later.........Kidd


----------



## Mr. H.

Don't tour the Pooper Dome. It's kinda cool, but you'll just waste your money on a trivia lesson.


----------



## syrenn

B. Kidd said:


> Well, been here since we got in Fri. nite, midnite. Sat., went to Bourbon St., mid to late afternoon, and before sundown, IT WAS/IS a white-trash (BTW, I'm white) southern drunken hell (a 3 day music festival, geared towards young-uns was in progress). But, in defense of young-uns, the only vomit spewin' guy I saw was being tended to by his wife in the mens' room of an upscale restauraunt on Bourbon St. that I had the mis-fortune to walk into (da' drunk was around my age, 50's to 60's).  Sunday, took a swamp/plantation tour from a local outfitter (not, Grayline!) that was informative and a worth every penny. Today, we went to the WWII Nat'l Musuem and it was very, very good. Just got back from dinner at Commander's Palace, and hands down, it beat 90% of the upscale restauraunts in Vegas (where we live) for service and food!!! Obviously, R.C. Christian didn't see his first dead bodies anywheres near there!
> Later.........Kidd



Did we or did we not tell you it was drunken hell?  

im glad you are having a good time


----------



## percysunshine

If the weather cooperates, a boat ride on the river is always a decent way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## B. Kidd

Mr. H. said:


> Don't tour the Pooper Dome. It's kinda cool, but you'll just waste your money on a trivia lesson.




Wife an' I are well travelled. Took pictures of the P-Dome from the top deck of the hotel we are stayin' at, and that'll suffice. Am an Eagles fan anyways who has to note that Saints fans were aghast that the 'aint's' lost to the Jets yesterday!
Who dat....who dat.......???


----------



## syrenn

B. Kidd said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tour the Pooper Dome. It's kinda cool, but you'll just waste your money on a trivia lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife an' I are well travelled. Took pictures of the P-Dome from the top deck of the hotel we are stayin' at, and that'll suffice. Am an Eagles fan anyways who has to note that Saints fans were aghast that the 'aint's' lost to the Jets yesterday!
> Who dat....who dat.......???
Click to expand...



ok... so the quarter did NOT flood....

all of those idiots could have freaking WALKED out of the dome a few blocks up to the quarter......

am i wrong?


----------



## B. Kidd

syrenn said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, been here since we got in Fri. nite, midnite. Sat., went to Bourbon St., mid to late afternoon, and before sundown, IT WAS/IS a white-trash (BTW, I'm white) southern drunken hell (a 3 day music festival, geared towards young-uns was in progress). But, in defense of young-uns, the only vomit spewin' guy I saw was being tended to by his wife in the mens' room of an upscale restauraunt on Bourbon St. that I had the mis-fortune to walk into (da' drunk was around my age, 50's to 60's).  Sunday, took a swamp/plantation tour from a local outfitter (not, Grayline!) that was informative and a worth every penny. Today, we went to the WWII Nat'l Musuem and it was very, very good. Just got back from dinner at Commander's Palace, and hands down, it beat 90% of the upscale restauraunts in Vegas (where we live) for service and food!!! Obviously, R.C. Christian didn't see his first dead bodies anywheres near there!
> Later.........Kidd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we or did we not tell you it was drunken hell?
> 
> im glad you are having a good time
Click to expand...



Thanx.

Keep the bracelet (in your avie); I like it.


----------



## Pogo

syrenn said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tour the Pooper Dome. It's kinda cool, but you'll just waste your money on a trivia lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife an' I are well travelled. Took pictures of the P-Dome from the top deck of the hotel we are stayin' at, and that'll suffice. Am an Eagles fan anyways who has to note that Saints fans were aghast that the 'aint's' lost to the Jets yesterday!
> Who dat....who dat.......???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok... so the quarter did NOT flood....
> 
> all of those idiots could have freaking WALKED out of the dome a few blocks up to the quarter......
> 
> am i wrong?
Click to expand...


It's more than a few blocks, but the Stupordome wasn't particularly flooded, so there wouldn't have been much to gain by walking there, plus communication at the time was virtually nil, so they wouldn't have known in real time where they could go or what for.  In the moment they prolly had no idea what to do, whether to stay and wait, or what.  There was, famously, nobody taking charge.

Flooding areas varied widely depending not so much on elevation as on how close a given area was to one of the seven levee breaks.  My own street got just two feet of water, while the neighborhood where I rented storage space took eight feet and submerged everything.  One couple of my acquaintance in that area resolved to stay home through it, went to bed and woke up to find themselves floating in bed.  They had to be rescued off the roof by helicopter.  And when the water came, it came fast - I was 150 miles away upriver in Mississippi staying up all night listening to the radio, and heard the first call-in report  of the onrushing deluge.  He described how he could hear his neighbor calling for help.  And this was the middle of the night, with no light, no power, no phones, no first responders, no nothing.

But uh, to return to topic, have fun down there BK!


----------



## B. Kidd

I 've heard many a story already from locals whom lost everything, and I DO mean everything, down to their keepsake pictures, no less their houses; and how FEMA screwed them cuz they lived jus' outside the New Orleans City Limits.


----------



## Pogo

B. Kidd said:


> I 've heard many a story already from locals whom lost everything, and I DO mean everything, down to their keepsake pictures, no less their houses; and how FEMA screwed them cuz they lived jus' outside the New Orleans City Limits.



FEMA aid wasn't limited to the city limits.  There's no reason they should have missed out. 

The storm actually centred east of the city -- Slidell got hit hard, so did the MS coast.  They got FEMA.


----------



## syrenn

Pogo said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife an' I are well travelled. Took pictures of the P-Dome from the top deck of the hotel we are stayin' at, and that'll suffice. Am an Eagles fan anyways who has to note that Saints fans were aghast that the 'aint's' lost to the Jets yesterday!
> Who dat....who dat.......???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... so the quarter did NOT flood....
> 
> all of those idiots could have freaking WALKED out of the dome a few blocks up to the quarter......
> 
> am i wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more than a few blocks, but the Stupordome wasn't particularly flooded, so there wouldn't have been much to gain by walking there, plus communication at the time was virtually nil, so they wouldn't have known in real time where they could go or what for.  In the moment they prolly had no idea what to do, whether to stay and wait, or what.  There was, famously, nobody taking charge.
> 
> Flooding areas varied widely depending not so much on elevation as on how close a given area was to one of the seven levee breaks.  My own street got just two feet of water, while the neighborhood where I rented storage space took eight feet and submerged everything.  One couple of my acquaintance in that area resolved to stay home through it, went to bed and woke up to find themselves floating in bed.  They had to be rescued off the roof by helicopter.  And when the water came, it came fast - I was 150 miles away upriver in Mississippi staying up all night listening to the radio, and heard the first call-in report  of the onrushing deluge.  He described how he could hear his neighbor calling for help.  And this was the middle of the night, with no light, no power, no phones, no first responders, no nothing.
> 
> But uh, to return to topic, have fun down there BK!
Click to expand...


do you still live in NO?


----------



## Pogo

syrenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... so the quarter did NOT flood....
> 
> all of those idiots could have freaking WALKED out of the dome a few blocks up to the quarter......
> 
> am i wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than a few blocks, but the Stupordome wasn't particularly flooded, so there wouldn't have been much to gain by walking there, plus communication at the time was virtually nil, so they wouldn't have known in real time where they could go or what for.  In the moment they prolly had no idea what to do, whether to stay and wait, or what.  There was, famously, nobody taking charge.
> 
> Flooding areas varied widely depending not so much on elevation as on how close a given area was to one of the seven levee breaks.  My own street got just two feet of water, while the neighborhood where I rented storage space took eight feet and submerged everything.  One couple of my acquaintance in that area resolved to stay home through it, went to bed and woke up to find themselves floating in bed.  They had to be rescued off the roof by helicopter.  And when the water came, it came fast - I was 150 miles away upriver in Mississippi staying up all night listening to the radio, and heard the first call-in report  of the onrushing deluge.  He described how he could hear his neighbor calling for help.  And this was the middle of the night, with no light, no power, no phones, no first responders, no nothing.
> 
> But uh, to return to topic, have fun down there BK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you still live in NO?
Click to expand...


No, I didn't return -- didn't return to live that is, but have been back a lot to work and socialize.  I'm now in "Carolinia Agresticia -- the forest primeval"


----------



## Pogo

B. Kidd said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, been here since we got in Fri. nite, midnite. Sat., went to Bourbon St., mid to late afternoon, and before sundown, IT WAS/IS a white-trash (BTW, I'm white) southern drunken hell (a 3 day music festival, geared towards young-uns was in progress). But, in defense of young-uns, the only vomit spewin' guy I saw was being tended to by his wife in the mens' room of an upscale restauraunt on Bourbon St. that I had the mis-fortune to walk into (da' drunk was around my age, 50's to 60's).  Sunday, took a swamp/plantation tour from a local outfitter (not, Grayline!) that was informative and a worth every penny. Today, we went to the WWII Nat'l Musuem and it was very, very good. Just got back from dinner at Commander's Palace, and hands down, it beat 90% of the upscale restauraunts in Vegas (where we live) for service and food!!! Obviously, R.C. Christian didn't see his first dead bodies anywheres near there!
> Later.........Kidd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we or did we not tell you it was drunken hell?
> 
> im glad you are having a good time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> Keep the bracelet (in your avie); I like it.
Click to expand...


Bracelet?  Hehehe -- I didn't even notice the arm.


----------



## B. Kidd

Pogo said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I 've heard many a story already from locals whom lost everything, and I DO mean everything, down to their keepsake pictures, no less their houses; and how FEMA screwed them cuz they lived jus' outside the New Orleans City Limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA aid wasn't limited to the city limits.  There's no reason they should have missed out.
> 
> The storm actually centred east of the city -- Slidell got hit hard, so did the MS coast.  They got FEMA.
Click to expand...


It boiled down to pinhead-bueracratic-paperwork-drawn-out-hell, that some I spoke to just didn't want to deal with.


----------



## B. Kidd

Update for today: Woke up (an' that was a good thing), caught the trolley to Canal St. and visited the Audubon Society Insectorium and Butterfly Museum. Was surprised to see that the 'Insectorium' WAS NOT an asylum for deranged Democrats, but datz another story. Musuem was top-notch. Walked down to the Cafe Du Monde for those french powdered donuts that aren't any good for you, but are de-licious. Caught the French Market which was just okay, then had a few drinks before catching our 5:30 dinner reservations at G.W. Fins (basically, just known as Fins, here). They change the menu daily there, but had the best scallop dinner I ever had (wood-fired over a mushroom sauce risotto). 
Once again, didn't see no dead bodies, but R.C. Christian must've hung down here, where I don't.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

syrenn said:


> first tip.... anything off the tourist paths are pretty damn rough....



Anything? That's not even true. GUess it depends on how far you stretch the definition of "tourist path" but if you mean anything outside the quarter you're way off. Uptown is full of great places as is the Marigny.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

syrenn said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tour the Pooper Dome. It's kinda cool, but you'll just waste your money on a trivia lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife an' I are well travelled. Took pictures of the P-Dome from the top deck of the hotel we are stayin' at, and that'll suffice. Am an Eagles fan anyways who has to note that Saints fans were aghast that the 'aint's' lost to the Jets yesterday!
> Who dat....who dat.......???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok... so the quarter did NOT flood....
> 
> all of those idiots could have freaking WALKED out of the dome a few blocks up to the quarter......
> 
> am i wrong?
Click to expand...

Uhh - and done WHAT exactly?  Miss the National Guard when they finally show up at the Dome?


----------



## yazi

Its good that you are going to the tour but i think tour is one of the best thing in the world which give to you opportunity to relax your mind..


----------

